

Ask HN: A company that doesn't repect the "don't email me" flag ... - ColinWright

Very briefly, I'm in the UK and I've purchased some items from a company.  I told them not to contact me promotional emails. They send me a promotional email. I told them to stop. They've sent me another.<p>What can I do?
======
patio11
Hit the Report Spam button.

There are escalation options above this, but they're irrational.

------
pbreit
Do the emails have an unsubscribe link or any instructions on how to be
removed from the list?

Is the receipt of such emails unbearable? If so, maybe delete them as they
come in. Or set up a filter.

~~~
ColinWright
Yes, and I followed the instructions last time. I even went to their web site
and double checked that the option not to receive emails was already set.

They've sent me another one anyway.

And no, they're not unbearable. I'm just pissed off and angry that they can so
flagrantly ignore a customer's wishes and not get spanked for it. And I don't
have a choice as to where to go, because they have a monopoly.

~~~
fwdbureau
What you could do is find a maximum of valid addresses for their domain name,
and setup an auto-responder with a nice complaining message sent to the whole
list. Each spam you receive will then trigger a payload. They should get tired
of this before you do :)

------
rmc
Talk to your local data protection agency. Tell the company that they are
breaking the law, etc. A good starting point is your local citizens
information website/organisation.

~~~
baha_man
"Talk to your local data protection agency."

For the UK, this is the Information Commissioner's Office:

[http://www.ico.gov.uk/complaints/privacy_and_electronic_comm...](http://www.ico.gov.uk/complaints/privacy_and_electronic_communications.aspx)

------
dstein
Spam filter.

